#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Waarom de Islam homoseksualiteit verbiedt

## Rob Gosseling

.....

----------


## StevieK

Het is nog veel simpler.

Hoe meer nazaten hoe meer macht, daarom "Ga heen en vermedigvuldig u" , 2 Gelijkslachtige kunnen geen volgelingen aan het system toevoegen. Daarom is homosexualiteit verbouden.

Daarom mag een man meer vrouwen hebben, immers de akkers moeten bevrucht worden zodat er een goede oogst ontstaan kan,

----------


## Murphy

Even in het kort, homosexuele gedachten zijn gewoon tegen de natuur in zo zijn we niet geschapen je hoeft daar de islam niet eens bij te halen het is net alsof je soep eet met een plastic koffiestokje

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

Even in het kort, wat je hierboven neerschrijft is aantoonbaar gelul:

- Er zijn homoseksuelen in de natuur. Enig mogelijke conclusie voor een consequente moslim: die zijn zo geschapen.
- Er zijn homoseksuelen dieren in de natuur. Enig mogelijke conclusie voor een consequente moslim: die zijn zo geschapen.

Als dat niet in overeenstemming is met de Islam, dan is dat maar jammer voor de Islam.

----------


## Mina0988

Ik snap waarom dit verboden is.Nu stel ik mij de vraag,hoe gaat je ermee om als er familieleden wel met het ander geslacht samen zijn?Ik ben bekeerd daarmee dat ik het vraag..Met mijn zussen heb ik de contact verbroken,ze verstaan het toch niet,maar ik heb nog veel contact met mijn nicht die lesbisch is.Zij die de einigste die mij verstaat en mij niet veroordeelt.

----------


## BroodjeKaasMaarDanHalal

Mooi dat er staat ''interprentatie van de vers'' Het is zo dat ANALE seks tussen alle seksen TEN STRENGSTE verboden is. Heteroseksueel of homoseksueel. Kan een man aangetrokken worden tot een man? Ja, dat kan. Maar het gaat om het feit dat een persoon zich hier niet toe handelt.

----------

